# No FM radio?!!?



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

So in the Talon we took the interior apart so I could remove the carpet and clean it really nice with the steam cleaner we bought for the house. I figured I would turn the radio on while I was in the garage and listen to some music. CD works but radio doesn't. All I get it static.

I pulled the headunit out, removed the antennea wire and plugged it back it. It feels like a secure connection. I traced the antennea wire all the way to the rear quart pannel where it is hooked to the antennea. Tried again, no luck.

I removed the antennea wire completely and did a continuity test, signal is passing so the cable is good.

Is FM something that you can just lose? Never experienced it before, but am going to aftermarket head unit for MP3 playback for Julie, so not a huge deal. Just courious.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Did you accidentally mess the settings up?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Did you accidentally mess the settings up?


Thats probally the only thing I didn't check. I figured that since the CD worked, why wouldn't FM? What setting are there really on a 13 year old stock radio, base knob, mid knob, and high knob, and fade.

Maybe I'll pull the battery off for a few minute and let everything re-set and see what happens. Its always the simple thing you overlook.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Push the "AM/FM" button.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Push the "AM/FM" button.


Thanks:willy:

I'm at a complete loss other then just a bad head unit. The display says CD when you push CD. It says FM when you push FM and all I hear is static even when I manually tune it to known stong stations, AM displays AM and works perfect.

I wonder if I could put a stock GTO head unit in it. It is a 2 dim hole or whatever they call it so it should fit right? Then I'll just get the DVD Navi I wanted for my GTO in the first place. 2 birds with one stone?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> So in the Talon we took the interior apart so I could remove the carpet and clean it really nice with the steam cleaner we bought for the house. I figured I would turn the radio on while I was in the garage and listen to some music. CD works but radio doesn't. All I get it static.
> 
> I pulled the headunit out, removed the antennea wire and plugged it back it. It feels like a secure connection. I traced the antennea wire all the way to the rear quart pannel where it is hooked to the antennea. Tried again, no luck.
> 
> ...




Did the FM work before you purchased the car. Sometimes the antena can go bad. This will allow the CD to work but not the radio. If all you hear is a static noise, change the antena. You are not getting any reception.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LOWET said:


> Did the FM work before you purchased the car. Sometimes the antena can go bad. This will allow the CD to work but not the radio. If all you hear is a static noise, change the antena. You are not getting any reception.


I'll be swaping the antennea with my g/f's van. It would be cool if it is just that. Its gotta be something so simple.


----------



## Bob's GTO (Dec 16, 2009)

06 gto no am radio fm and cd ok. is there a antennea for each am and fm or just one?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Bob's GTO said:


> 06 gto no am radio fm and cd ok. is there a antennea for each am and fm or just one?


Pretty sure just one antena works everything


----------

